# gravel or sand for substrate??



## cturner (Mar 30, 2012)

im not thinking of having any crazy plants just some nice looking plants with driftwood for a nice real look for my fish to call home is sand or gravel beter to use or does it not really matter


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

Depends on if you are trying to duplicate the natural environment for the fish or not. I have used both in the past and both worked well for me. Is this your Rainbow SH tank?


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

Yes, it depends on what kind of fish/invertebrates you plan on keeping, what kind of look you're wanting to achieve, whether you like a bright environment, or a more subdued one, and what type of plants you wish to have.

I like the clean, natural look of sand, it's colors, and find it much easier to keep clean. On the other hand, some rooted plants may do better in gravel, as opposed to denser sand. Shrimps & Cories for example, as well as a number of other fish, do well in sand, and seem to prefer it. But overall, it can be more or less a mattter of personal preference.


----------



## cturner (Mar 30, 2012)

thanks for the replies and yes its for my SH tank its 110g i went gravel i was told by a couple ppl that sand can be a pain clogging filters and what not


----------



## cturner (Mar 30, 2012)

i used natural pea gravel ill put some pics once i figgure out how to get them from my iphone to this site lol


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

cturner said:


> thanks for the replies and yes its for my SH tank its 110g i went gravel i was told by a couple ppl that sand can be a pain clogging filters and what not


Sand is only a pain, clogging filters, etc. - if you're using play sands - usually bought @ a big box store.
But if you buy denser, cleaner pool filter sand, you won't have any of those problems.
Think about it, and decide what kind of look you prefer.


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

I ran pool filter/silica sand for 6 years, my eheim 2217 still running to this date. That filter is 10 years old now, no repairs so far.


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

To add pics from your pc use the go advanced spot and scroll down to manage attachments and add them there. Good luck.


----------



## cturner (Mar 30, 2012)

thanks sunshine!


----------

